# Milk problems at this time of year??



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi

I seem to be having problems getting a nice consistent microfilm at the moment. I always use cravendale but have even tried other milks with no avail.

Basically i end up with loads of bubbles and a sort of wet foam on the top.

I haven't changed my technique and the sound of the wand in the milk is different. It's almost as if the milk is thinner.

I read somewhere than in winter the milk changes because of the way the cows are fed. Is this true??

Cheers


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The last bottle of Cravendale I had was noticeably harder to get good results from , was purchased from somewhere else to usual tho ...


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

This is I believe mainly due to the lack of natural pastures during the winter months and also the cows have come to the end of their lactation cycle. As a consequence the protein levels are not as high as they are during the summer months and good foam is therefore harder to achieve.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=55.013410,-1.618096


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I haven't had noticeable troubles at all, both at home or work. Unless at work someone goes along and froths the jug after 100 degrees, then I end up with soapy bubbles, argh!


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

With AndyL on this. I used to get the same thing back in Oz when the cows went on to winter feed. I suppose it makes milk "seasonal" as well as the coffee


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I use sainsburys organic milk all year round anyway as I get on with it better than cravendale but try switching to organic milk, they recieve much higher quality winter feed.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

All in your heads ...


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> All in your heads ...


??? Don't think so, Tim!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I see.

I guess the point I was making was that I've heard talk of this phenomenon before but always wondered if it was urban myth. Apparently not ... http://www.dardni.gov.uk/ruralni/index/publications/technical_notes/technical_notes_dairy/seasonal_milk_production.htm


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I think this may be the problem i have been having. The milk bubbles up and separates quicker after foaming. Good result I'm the jug doesn't last long once poured.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This big bubble problem co-in-sided with the start of new cravendale bottles from Waitrose.. note bubbles here : -


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

That's what has been happening to mine!









Its behaved the last couple of goes though


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

We had a new batch of milk delivered this morning at work obviously, noticeable difference! Some batches are great, some are pathetic. Spent 7 hours behind the bar on Sunday, microfoam was consistent time after time. Today I couldn't get a cappuccino smooth and nice. Argh!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

As if by magic. A different brand of milk & suddenly first attempt doing nothing different the expobar is delivering the steamed goods!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> As if by magic. A different brand of milk & suddenly first attempt doing nothing different the expobar is delivering the steamed goods!


Bubbles everywhere


----------

